# Nahuatl, Huasteca, Maya, Mizteca: coffee



## Chapman

Hola! Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de la palabra coffee/café en lenguas mexicanas como el nahuatl, huasteca, maya, mizteca, etc. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mrbilal87

Chapman said:
			
		

> Hola! Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de la palabra coffee/café en lenguas mexicanas como el nahuatl, huasteca, maya, mizteca, etc. Muchas gracias.



Creo que en Nahuatl al café se le llama cafentzin, pero desconozo los demás.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hola, 

En Triqui (Trique), café es cavee. 

Susan


----------



## Chapman

Muchas gracias a las dos ...


----------



## Span_glish

Según el Diccionario Básico Español/ Maya/ Español 1992, Maldonado Editores, Primera edición en la Biblioteca Básica del Mayab. Mérida, Yucatán México (no me permitió copiar el URL):
*CAFÉ m:* Káapej.


----------

